# Home Made Steady Rest for the Mini Lathe



## Josh (Jul 24, 2014)

This project was inspired because of cost and I had some steel around.  The steady rest started by measuring distance to the spindle from the top of the bed, I used a 1/2 x4x6 hot rolled steel, rough it out drilled and filed the profile, pre drilled keyway holes and pivot hole als cut it in half and pre milled top and bottom. Find enclosed PDF of the pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment STEADY REST BUILD.pdf


----------



## RandyM (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking good Josh!

:thumbzup3:

Very well done.


----------



## mzayd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Good Work!  :hatsoff:


----------



## Josh (Jul 24, 2014)

tmzayd3 said:


> Good Work!  :hatsoff:


Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



RandyM said:


> Looking good Josh!
> 
> :thumbzup3:
> 
> Very well done.


Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Jul 25, 2014)

mzayd3 said:


> Good Work!  :hatsoff:


Thanks


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 25, 2014)

That sure turned out to be a nice looking (and useful) piece of equipment.  I'm guessing you skipped over a bunch of work from photo 7 to 8, and the paint is the kicker.  Good work!

-Ryan


----------



## amuller (Jul 26, 2014)

Josh said:


> This project was inspired because of cost and I had some steel around.  The steady rest started by measuring distance to the spindle from the top of the bed, I used a 1/2 x4x6 hot rolled steel, rough it out drilled and filed the profile, pre drilled keyway holes and pivot hole als cut it in half and pre milled top and bottom. Find enclosed PDF of the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job!


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2014)

amuller said:


> Nice job!


Thanks


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice job on both the steady rest and on the carriage stop!


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Nice job on both the steady rest and on the carriage stop!


Thanks


----------



## ericc (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi.  Nice job.  How is the rest attached to the clamp?  Is there a hidden bolt?


----------



## spindle (Aug 12, 2014)

This is awesome!! It will have to go on my "to do" list. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Torbo (Aug 28, 2014)

Wery nice! I will try to build a folioing rest. Have some a good link or god ideas?


----------

